

Ask HN: What are ideas/features Uber should implement immediately? - aashaykumar92

It can be for either consumers or other businesses.
======
dixithanoop
As much as I love meeting interesting Uber drivers, sometimes, I'd be so
stressed and/or tired that I'm in no mood to talk to or up for a conversation
with the uber driver. However, unaware of this obviously, the driver tries to
engage me in a chit-chat which further irritates me but I wouldn't be let it
show on my face just to be not rude. It's difficult to tell them that I'm not
up for any conversation. So, while booking the ride itself, if there is a
checkbox or something which lets the drivers know that the rider doesn't like
to converse at this moment, it would be really helpful.

------
MichaelCrawford
Accepting cash payments.

RLY.

I avoid paying for anything in a way that I can be tracked. I avoid taking the
discounts that grocery store loyalty cards would otherwise give me.

Consider that paying for anything electronically, is rather like having a
complete stranger follow you everywhere you go.

~~~
mrskitch
You do realize you're using an app from a phone with this service? I'm pretty
sure paying in cash won't do much in this case...

~~~
MichaelCrawford
That's why I don't use Uber at all. For the most part I get around on public
transit, that I pay cash for.

